# Can a Vizsla be happy based in London as a family pet?



## Smilee

Hi Nice to 'meet' you all. I would really appreciate some advice especially from vizsla owners with young families in the London area. In a nutshell I live with my husband and three children (9,7,5) in SW London. We are fortunate to have a large garden, a park next door and we live within walking distance of Wimbledon Common. I run and cycle and we are out with the kids at the weekend as they need a lot of exercise too! However, a local trainer suggested that vizslas aren't suitable for London life due to their exercise requirements. She said our park wasn't big enough, nor even was the common and only Richmond park would do. She also said I could forget the image of jogging along with my vizsla in tow as they would be off rocketing away in the distance. It didn't sound quite in line with other reports I'd heard so wanted to get some other opinions. Also vizlas have been described velcro dogs that need to be around people. I wasn't sure whether this means they want to pad around with you, sit nearby whilst your are working and joining in with playing with the kids in the garden or if it means the need to be entertained all day and have to be on your lap the whole time (bear in mind I understand puppies in particular need a lot of attention and training, I'm talking about the overall character once things settle). I understand they can get separation anxiety and want to be with you most of the time. This is not a problem on the whole as I work from home. But I'm concerned if it means you can't leave them for an occasional day or afternoon when you take the kids somewhere not dog friendly or while you are in town for a meeting. Also, I understand they like to jump up meaning kids are at risk of being bowled over. I wondered if good training can help limit this whilst still having a happy dog? I hope you understand I think the dogs are fantastic, I'm just trying to sort the theory from the reality as I want to be sure we are the right fit for a vizsla and them for us.


----------



## texasred

I think the trainer wanted to save you the heartache of realizing this may not be the breed for you, before you purchased a pup. 
Mine are Velcro dogs in the house. They want to be near you, and touching you if your sitting down. They need interaction, off and on during the day. Lots of training goes into these pups, and it does not stop as they become dogs.
In the field mine can be 100 or more yards from me. I like to run them on land that is 3-4 hundred acres. That requires me to drive a hour each way to get to these type of fields, and then spend 2 hours in the field.
Do a search of the forum using the box on the left of the page.
Type in recall, jumping, and shark attacks. By just searching those 3 words you will find where most new owners have problems. One other problem is walking on leash without pulling.
I won't say if this is, or is not the breed for you.
But you need to go into it with eyes wide open.
While I love this breed, they are definitely not all rainbows and butterflies, and can leave new owners in tears.


----------



## harrigab

Texas Red has pretty much got it in a nutshell


----------



## emilycn

Hi Smilee,

I can't speak to the London bit of it, but it seems like you're pretty clear on the reality of living with a vizsla. 

I think that in general, when talking about the breed with folks who are interested in having one, vizsla owners tend to lay out the worst-case scenario in terms of exercise needs, general neediness, trouble-making capacity, trainability, and general in-the-house behavior. Vizslas fall on both ends of those spectrums and in a lot of places in between, so you can't be absolutely sure what kind of dog you'll get, even with the best research about the breeder and the characteristics of their dogs. But preparing people for the worst is a good way to weed out adopters who imagine only the calmest, least neurotic, most well-mannered specimens of the breed --- because even those dogs have their moments, and it likely took a long time and a lot of work to get them that way.

All of the scenarios that you asked about (the exercise, the playing well with the kids, the running, the separation anxiety, the need for skin to skin contact and general neediness) are very good things to consider about the breed, which is why I think you have a pretty accurate picture of what it can be like to live with a vizsla. Whether those things are things that you and your family enjoy or handle well is up to you.

*So perhaps those of us on the forum who live with on of these mischievous little clown dogs could share a bit about our experiences in everyday life with our dogs?* I think that might give you a pretty good idea of the variability of vizsla reality, and whether any of those variations are absolutely unacceptable for your family. 

So here's my reality:
I am in school for my PhD, I'm almost 29, I don't have kids, and I enjoy the outdoors lifestyle, but I am by no means an athlete. Lua is 18 months old. She came home at 8 weeks old a few weeks into the fall semester. And she promptly derailed my life in both good and not so good ways. I was prepared for the pitfalls of raising a puppy (it's hard, it takes a lot of work, and a lot of time), but bringing Lua home had a HUGE drain on my productivity that I was not expecting. People who have raised kids and vizslas often say the dog was harder. You can read on the forum all about puppyhood challenges, but suffice it to say that it IS a challenge. But she is a bonny wee lass, and I'm happier now than I was before I had her. Spending time outdoors has always been something I like to do, but now with Lua it's an imperative---it's a very happy accident and convenient excuse to prioritize doing what I like to do. In general, Lua seems to be on the low-end of the energy spectrum. With an hour or two at the dog park or on a hike, and a little time playing fetch, tug, or training games (maybe another hour all together), it's enough to keep Lua from jumping out of her skin, and she usually naps the rest of the day or works on a kong or other chew. She's well-behaved when she tries, but the jumping and the needing to be in my lap is still a problem. When she does mellow out (I'm hoping in the next year or so, around 2.5 or 3), I'd like to see if she'd do well as a therapy dog and start training for that. A typical day goes like this: get up, play with, let out, and feed the dog. Dog takes nap while I get ready for school. Dog continues nap in her crate, and I leave for work. 3 or 4 hours later, I come home, let the dog out, play a bit, and depending on my schedule that day, either go to the dog park for a couple hours or go back to work. after work, it's either park time (if we haven't been yet) or play time. If she's really energetic, we'll go for a 30 to 45 minute walk around the neighborhood before dinner (in addition to the earlier park time). Then dinner time, and then couch time---I do some work, and Lua does her best to impede it by insisting on sleeping in my lap, so that my computer ends up at an awkward angle to the side or on top of her. Sometimes she's interested in playing more in the evening, but usually she just sleeps on the couch next to me until it's time to go to bed.


----------



## dextersmom

Fun idea, emilycn!

I'm also 29 and work a relatively low stress professional job. My hubby is an orthopedic surgery resident, so high stress and long hours. You could say I'm a single V parent for the most part  Vizsla puppyhood was a nightmare for us mostly because of the trouble crate training (= no sleep). The biting wasn't fun either. We now have a Weim pup, who is a wonderful puppy and so much easier than our Vizsla ever was (or is). I agree with Emily, there are dogs on all ends of the spectrum. Our Vizsla is on the high energy side. He is NEVER satiated. 

Our typical week day looks like this:

I get up at 6 to shower and have the dogs out by 6:20. The next hour and a half is spent walking them on leash and letting them play tug and zoom in the yard. I leave for work by 8. A dogwalker comes midday to let them out for a potty break and some playtime. I get home from work by 6 and spend the next three hours keeping our Vizsla busy. Off leash hikes or runs for an hour. Working on commands. Practicing tricks. Playing hide and seek games. Etc. We put the Weim pup to bed around 9 (she starts to lose it) and cuddle our V until about 10 and then we all go to bed. 

We alternate that schedule with a day of doggy daycare once a week (to give us all a break) and my husband and I's schedule usually break up Thursdays so they have a short day and I can get them to the park to run in the morning.

The weekends are spent exhausting the dog, literally. Trip to the park (as soon as it's light out) to run in the morning. Our V is bouncing off the walls from the second he wakes up and it's a lot easier just to get out there first thing. I run errands, grocery shop, ride the horse, etc. while the pups nap until about noon. By the time I get back, they're well rested and it's time to go back to a field and run some more. Followed by another nap and sometimes even a third run or walk. He naps well in between runs but the second he's awake, he's full on and in your face for more exercise. 



emilycn said:


> Spending time outdoors has always been something I like to do, but now with Lua it's an imperative---it's a very happy accident and convenient excuse to prioritize doing what I like to do.


While that holds true for me as well, I don't love spending ALL my time doing these things (I like hiking, but not to the tune of 3x a day sometimes). *We did a lot of research on the breed before getting Dexter and I know they need about 2 hours of exercise daily on average. This I understood, but what I wish someone had told me was that they (or at least mine) need to be BUSY all the hours they are awake.* Our V is never content to just "hang out" - he's either napping after a run or bouncing off the walls (literally) for another one. He's raring to go within a minute of waking up. He needs a job or some busy work constantly. Which mean I also have to be busy constantly, keeping him entertained.

I'm sure part of the reason our V is so energetic is the fact that we work full time and he is crated a good portion of the day. I hope when we do eventually have kids and I'm home more often that the stimulation of just having a family around calms him down a bit. But he really is incredibly needy. I cannot imagine how people have V pups and young children. 

I will say that we were in an apartment for the first year of his life. We moved to a house with a fenced yard about 6 months ago. A yard space really wasn't all that helpful, although it makes potty breaks easier. It's more about the commitment to exercising them (they won't amuse themselves in a yard) and proximity to areas where you can really run them (we like parks that are about 10+ acres).

I hate to paint a negative picture of him, because he really is a wonderful dog. He's so affectionate, loving, cuddly, sweet, smart, goofy, etc. But the energy really is insane. 

I'm sure other members will provide a more balanced picture for you. I am surely in the minority of the forum - I love my dog but I wouldn't do it again knowing what I know now. Our Weim (also from field lines) is more my speed. Our Vizsla NEEDS a job whereas she is content to just be an active family member.


----------



## redbirddog

Met a Vizsla owner during a business trip to Seattle last week. His Vizsla is 2 years old. He asked now that Bailey and Chloe are 6 and 7 years old does the energy level drop.

I told him that yes the energy does drop. From the 98 percentile down to the 96 percentile of domestic dogs. 

A Vizsla without a job will be frustrated. Hardwired as they are to be a hunter. I am studying about brain chemicals and how they affect us and most larger mammals.

Endorphin, Dopamin, Serotonin and Oxytocin.

I believe a Vizsla needs higher levels of endorpins released into the blood stream than most breeds and it desires the effects of dopamines. These are Mother Nature's "drugs" that drive them. This is one of the reasons they make a great hunting dog.

Interesting research found in Simon Sinek's book "Leaders Eat Last."

This applies to dogs and humans alike.

My .02

Life is full of choices - thank goodness.

Happy trails and Christmas.

RBD


----------



## number10

Hi Smilee - I thought I could respond to this one because I know London well, born and bred, moved away and then lived back as an adult - I also know how big/small London houses and flats can be. 

The size of the area you need to exercise your dog in, is not Richmond Park, though that is a brillant weekend option. You need a good open space for the dog to get a good run up on, but what you do really need is an open dog area, where he or she can play and run and tumble with other dogs: it also means friendly dog owners. Parts of the common wouldn't do because other pedestrians would not be so welcoming of your dog running at them and jumping on them. Think about how busy it is. These are full on, high energy dogs, with a loooong range: they will happily run 50 yards away from you. A walk on a lead just won't cut it.

I am living in Melbourne at the moment in a small house, about the size of my old London flat, with a small garden. We use local parks - think size of big cricket ovals, morning and night. And if Eszti isn't having a doggie date she is in her crate waiting for her dog walker to take her out in the middle of the day. But it is only really possible because there are lots of open spaces and it not as densely populated as London. We manage, but my dog is on the quiet end of the Vizsla spectrum I think, but she is still the craziest dog at the park. And yes, with all that exercise she is still busy busy busy and with you all the time. If your lifestyle is anything like mine was in London, you'll probably be out in the evenings a lot as well - and that just wouldnt work for a dog who has been left at home all day.

So in short, thinking about my time living in London, I would choose an easier dog for now, and if you move further out, get a Viszla then. They are such beautiful, wonderful dogs, you want to be in a position to really enjoy them.

Susannah


----------



## redbirddog

http://youtu.be/3GRSbr0EYYU

A video of a dog like a Vizsla in Richmond Park.

They love to chase deer.

RBD


----------



## emilycn

THAT is a funny video. Love the guy snickering at the scene in the end of the clip.


----------



## lilyloo

Here's what our life looks like with Ruby, who will be 3 in May.

I work from home and don't leave much during the day. She is never crated anymore (even when we leave the house) and hasn't been for well over a year.

We wake up around 7:30 and she gets breakfast and her morning sweet potato. I have coffee on the couch and she curls up next to me. Eventually she paws at the blanket and I have to lift it up so she can burrow under it, with her head resting on my lap. Around 8:30 or 9 I start work for the day. She is awake for the majority of the day, asking to go outback and exploring the yard as well as our house. She will NOT stay outside by herself. I have to leave the door cracked. If I close the door while she is outside she thinks the world is ending and I am going to leave her forever and ever. ;-) We are REALLY lucky in that she entertains herself and doesn't get into much. She naps a few times during the day for about an hour at a time. Around 3 my husband comes home and she goes nuts. Zoomies around the yard, yipping, barking out of excitment. We have managed to break her from jumping on us as much as she used to, but it occasionally still happens and we have to give her a firm "OFF" and make her sit. From 3-6 she is awake and gets lots and lots of playtime (aka exercise) and mental activity. At 7:30 she gets dinner and after that she's pretty sleepy for the rest of the night.

Ruby doesn't require 2+ hours of exercise a day but this is really because she is LAZY for a V, AND I am home all day and she is never crated. When I used to work away from the house she was an entirely different dog. She's so much happier now that she has me near her the majority of the day. These dogs really crave companionship and mental stimulation. I'd say that is even more important than adequate physical exercise.


----------



## einspänner

Something I heard over and over again when I was researching vizslas that perfectly describes their degree of "velcroness" is that you will never go to the bathroom alone again. Admittedly it was weird at first and when I have guests over I wonder what they think, haha, but now it's normal to wait for Scout to follow me into the bathroom, close the door, and well you know the rest. I've even had her jump into the bath with me. Mind you she didn't seem to enjoy it at all, but they take their velcro duties very seriously. And I've had other vizsla owners tell me she doesn't seem as clingy as theirs, so bear that in mind. ;D

I have a wirehaired vizsla which are generally said to be calmer. As one breeder I spoke to said, they have the off switch that smooth Vs don't. That's been my experience too. I'm also home most of the time and agree that helps tremendously with taking the edge off. When she is crated for only a few hours or even if I just go outside without her for a moment, upon my return she is way more energetic. I wouldn't call it separation anxiety which is a disorder, though that could be a problem with this breed. It's just to put it in human terms they are an extraverted breed that needs that proximity to people to be content. 

I'm single with no children, and despite limited exposure she loves kids. She tries to be gentler with them, but she also has an uncontrollable whip of a tail. 

People make it work in London, New York, and other really large cities, but I can't recommend it. It's a bit like taking a lion and putting it in a zoo. These are the kind of dogs that make you want to completely reorganize your life, buy a house on acreage, and why? Because seeing them run free is glorious. 

I think there are few London area "Viz Whizzes" Here's one https://www.facebook.com/groups/londonsurreyvizwhizz/. Go to one, bring the kids, and ask tons of questions. See if anyone will have you over so you can see a V at home too. That'll be far more valuable than reading hundreds of these little testimonials.


----------



## Watson

einspänner said:


> Something I heard over and over again when I was researching vizslas that perfectly describes their degree of "velcroness" is that you will never go to the bathroom alone again. Admittedly it was weird at first and when I have guests over I wonder what they think, haha, but now it's normal to wait for Scout to follow me into the bathroom, close the door, and well you know the rest.


A friend was over a while back and we were bbqing. She went inside to use the bathroom, and when she came back out she says "He came to the bathroom with me... it was so cute... then he started eating my underwear" 

In my experience, exercising my V has been the easy part. It's the constant training that can be trying, that is if you can make it through puppyhood!

At a little over two, Watson knows not to jump on people, so he _tries_ to stop himself, but can't quite manage (brain stops working when excited). After two long years of practicing loose leash walking on a flat collar, he recently got the hang of it. He can run all day outside, come home and still want to play, but if I do an hour of training with him, he'll be knocked out for a day or two. I agree with RBD, if you can give your V a job, that will take off a lot of the edge. As soon as we enrolled in formal obedience and agility, Watson became a completely different dog.


----------



## R E McCraith

Smi - it is not where you live - it is HOW you live - these pups need 2 run off lead under your control - not dumped in a dog park - they need 2 work - get that RIGHT - you could live on the MOON !!!!


----------



## harrigab

I'm lucky enough to have acres and acres of fields literally outside my front gate and back garden as I live in quite a remote area, this though can have it's downfalls if you're not careful especially early on as I probably didn't do as much socialisation with Ruby as I could/should have done.


----------



## Smilee

Thanks all. That is very helpful. I have just joined the vizzwhizz facebook page and they have been great too. I'm intending to go on one of their walks very soon. I am home most of the time (including evenings nowadays due to the kids - and when I'm not we have a sitter) and am very happy for the dog to be with me during that time - so by the sounds of it that will be a great help. I have heard that mental stimulation is as much help as physical. I am looking forward to he idea of both. I just needed to get to grips with the levels involved. Anyway, I will consider it all very carefully before committing. Thanks again.


----------



## number10

Hi Smilee - if you are home much of the day and live near the common, and can fit a high needs pup into your family routine - I think you'll be fine, and meeting other Viz owners locally is a really good idea. Frankly, if you've read and thought this much about it, even though the reality is still a surprise ;-0 you will have strategies up your sleeve to anticipate and manage issues as they arise. And the wisdom on this forum from the experienced owners is unbelievably helpful. 

(PS Eszti is "helping" me type this - though I think licking the screen isn't one of the standard commands)


----------



## Spy Car

Oddly enough (given they are not at all common in the States) one of my favorite places to run our V Chester is our local (and lovely) Cricket grounds.

I'm a very rare American who's plaed the game. The grounds are sort of a secret spot that most people around here don't know exists. As it happens there is a small group of Vizsla owners (together we are 3) who found the spot and we have our own little club. At a park the size of an Oval a Vizsla can get a good run, for frame of reference.

Best wishes,

Bill


----------



## hotmischief

Hi, I live 40 minutes outside London and have 2 wire-haired Vizslas ( 1 at 10 weeks and it is very hard work).

You are asking all the right questions and you have been given a lot of good advise. There are a lot of people that I know that live in SW London with Vizslas and they manage fine. However, you obviously need to talk to people that have a vizsla with young children as well.

If you are a Facebook member can I suggest you join the London & Surrey Viz Whizz Group. This is a closed group of Vizsla owners who live in and around London (but also has members all over the world). They meet once a month, general south of London for a walk. I organise the Surrey Vizsla group and we walk in Surrey. We often have perspective vizsla owners join us to come on walks to see the Vizslas (and it is an amazing sight) and take the opportunity to chat to owners about owning a Vizsla. You could raise all your questions to group members and I am sure people living in your area would be happy to give you advise and meet up with you to discuss.

Good luck and if I can be of any help to contact me.


----------

